

Bebo is back (video) - jpgjb
http://www.bebo.com/

======
tomorgan
A funny video demonstrating that Beebo isn't, in fact, growing up at all.

+1 for "possibly the largest collection of cock and balls"

------
onion2k
That's a brilliant promotional video that shows humility and humour on the
part of Bebo's founders. Great stuff.

